# Koh Samui Thailand



## wakkatoo (17/6/11)

Expecting this to be a really long stretch as I'm sure most of the beer is of a light golden "mega-brew pilsner" variety, but are there any particular beers I should keep an eye out for?


Fly to Thailand tonight for my brothers wedding and given the volume thats going to be consumed, I'm not too fussed. Expecting to find Chang, Bintang and Tiger, but is there any other lesser known varieties.


----------



## petesbrew (17/6/11)

wakkatoo said:


> Expecting this to be a really long stretch as I'm sure most of the beer is of a light golden "mega-brew pilsner" variety, but are there any particular beers I should keep an eye out for?
> 
> 
> Fly to Thailand tonight for my brothers wedding and given the volume thats going to be consumed, I'm not too fussed. Expecting to find Chang, Bintang and Tiger, but is there any other lesser known varieties.


Happy to help you out here Wakkatoo.

Here's some pics of a few I found a couple of years ago.
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&hl=holiday

Nothing says Multiculture like drinking a Franziskaner in a german pub on a Thai island.
I assume you'll be staying on Chaweng Beach? There's a large supermarket on the beach side, about 100m north of maccas, that have an impressive range of german beers.

Locally, the Singha's go down well by the pool. The happy hour Mai Tai's are great.
There's also a rum distillery on the island somewhere. See if you can get there and report back.

Cheers Pete
p.s. The bbq seafood there is awesome.


----------



## BjornJ (17/6/11)

And the dead monk, hire motorcycles and go for a trip around the island stopping to look at the mummified monk :lol: 


http://www.mysamuiholiday.com/attractions/mummified-monk.php


----------



## petesbrew (17/6/11)

BjornJ said:


> And the dead monk, hire motorcycles and go for a trip around the island stopping to look at the mummified monk :lol:
> 
> 
> http://www.mysamuiholiday.com/attractions/mummified-monk.php


I think it's about time they updated his sunnies. I reckon a pair of aviators would look cool.
Careful of the watches. My last Rolex from there came with an extra 5 seconds for every minute.


----------



## Bribie G (17/6/11)

Do they still do Amarit beer? IIRC it's about 6% ABV and a good headbanger, not a lite pils at all.


----------



## InCider (17/6/11)

Get into the rice wine! It packs a mighty wallop, tastes initially like a kit beer femented in the QLD summer with an electric blanket and poor sanitation, but it surprisingly tasty. One tallie per session is enough, it tends to erase your memory if you have it later in a session


----------



## winkle (17/6/11)

InCider said:


> Get into the rice wine! It packs a mighty wallop, tastes initially like a kit beer femented in the QLD summer with an electric blanket and poor sanitation, but it surprisingly tasty. One tallie per session is enough, it tends to erase your memory if you have it later in a session



Have a Mekong flask as well :icon_drunk:


----------



## InCider (17/6/11)

winkle said:


> Have a Mekong flask as well :icon_drunk:



Oh, the horror! I nailed some of that stuff with redbulls and coke... coke being the single source of vitamins in the beverage.

I brought back some of that whisky (1/2 bottle was about 40 Baht to give you an idea of the cost) and it really needed a mixer, but I soldiered on and did the nasty hooch anyways. Also used it to polish the kegs - works wonder on stainless. :blink:


----------



## petesbrew (17/6/11)

winkle said:


> Have a Mekong flask as well :icon_drunk:


750ml for 120baht from the local supermarket.
It's just dripping with quality.


----------



## InCider (17/6/11)

petesbrew said:


> 750ml for 120baht from the local supermarket.
> It's just dripping with quality.



Must be the single malt one you got Pete, that makes mine a blend.


----------



## petesbrew (17/6/11)

InCider said:


> Must be the single malt one you got Pete, that makes mine a blend.


Yeah for a second there I felt ripped off - or maybe I'm thinking of the price they were charging at the airport.


----------



## alizzan (17/6/11)

Although I haven't been to Thailand, I go to the Philippines fairly often and find San Miguel to be not too bad as far as Asian beers go (Pale Pilsen, not San Mig Light. SML is just a low carb full strength lager), especially if you can find the Cerveza Negra, or the "Dark" one (they're the same, just labelled differently depending on where you buy it). Although if you're lucky you'll find imported beers in supermarkets. I found Erdinger, Franziskaner, Chimay, and a few other imported euros there as well. Good luck, and have fun.


----------



## fcmcg (17/6/11)

The 7-11's also have a small but interesting array of beer. One thing to also note , the Chang over there is 6% and not the export version we get here.When I was last in Samui (2004) , it has just won gold at the AIBA..
For mine , the local version is tastier than the export...
Watch out for buckets too..you buy a hip flask of the song thip , a couple of small bottles of coke , and get one of the small Ali buckets and some straws and plenty of ice..pour it all into the bucket, drink with a straw ! Have 4 of these and watch out for marauding lady boys in night clubs lol A robust Fark off usually gets rid of em lol


----------



## wakkatoo (17/6/11)

cheers fellas,

Looking forward to it. Gonna be a blast and as the best man, I have plans on trying to auction the groom off as a cheap and nasty ladyboy. We'll see how we go :beerbang:


----------



## petesbrew (17/6/11)

wakkatoo said:


> cheers fellas,
> 
> Looking forward to it. Gonna be a blast and as the best man, I have plans on trying to auction the groom off as a cheap and nasty ladyboy. We'll see how we go :beerbang:


Having just watched Hangover II a couple of weeks ago that's a scary thought.
Have fun. It's a great island.


----------



## BjornJ (18/6/11)

yep, I would be careful trying to auction of anyone late at night on the islands :lol: 

That;s where this trip started for me. did 3 months of diving on Koh Tao (2 islands north of Koh Samui) with some trips to Koh Samui and Koh Phan Gang.
Came over here in January 2005 to do a bit of backpacking and I'm still here!

Be careful on the islands after dark though. Espescially a group of drunk guys out to have fun. Everyone rents jeeps or motorcyles, gets drunk and enjoy the local fun. Then drive home not remembering you're stinking drunk, not really used to driving a motorcycle (with a passenger) and it seemed every weekend some white guy was lying face down in a ditch just after a sharp bend in the road.

1: Be nice to the locals. They're sober, deal with drunken tourists every day and still smile. And their national sport is Muay Thai.. Any of those little 60 kg thai guys can take you out.
2: Be even nicer to locals in uniform. A week in a Bangkok jail before being kicked out drove this point home, but that's neither here nor there.
3: If you're nice and friendly you'll have a great time. Just remember rule #1.


Bjorn


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (18/6/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> Have 4 of these and watch out for marauding lady boys in night clubs lol A robust Fark off usually gets rid of em lol




It doesn't count the morning after Gus.... h34r:


----------



## fcmcg (19/6/11)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> It doesn't count the morning after Gus.... h34r:


Robbie, you know that I know that you know, that koh Samui is the centre of the universe , where it began for our friendship and I never had to tell them to fark off ..i only went near english nurses and the next day lol I was too busy sleeping off 100 changs lol
I may have also smoked that tea Mimmo bought h34r: 
Yes...it was tea rofl
Edit spelling and English nurses lol


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (19/6/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> Robbie, you know that I know that you know, that koh Samui is the centre of the universe , where it began for our friendship and I never had to tell them to fark off ..i only went near english nurses and the next day lol I was too busy sleeping off 100 changs lol
> I may have also smoked that tea Mimmo bought h34r:
> Yes...it was tea rofl
> Edit spelling and English nurses lol



Ahhh the memories, after convert the rice warmer into an esky, I think we were drunk for two weeks solid!!, best time I ever had in Thailand with my pants on h34r: 

OP, I agree with Ferg on the Chang too, get a few of those tasty beverages into you and your off to a good a start, tastes 1000 times better than the version over here IMO!!

Careful of the ABV though or you could have two very large lady boys pulling on both arms and almost coming to blows over you, like my first trip.... lol . Thank god for a big danish bloke by the name of Lars throwing me over his shoulder and getting me the faaaaarrrrrkkkkk out of there.....


----------



## wakkatoo (2/7/11)

well, I'm back. What a great place! $1.50 singhas, $10 beachside massages and food that blew my mind. Had a brilliant time, and no, we didn't auction the buck off, we were having too many vodka redbull buckets much fun to remember. Buck's night ended up being 13hours long with everyone getting home safely. Although it was touch and go in the last night club when our group of 15 walked in and it slowly dawned on us we were the only blokes and all the women (I think!) were hookers :blink: Not that we left in hurry mind you.....


----------



## dougsbrew (2/7/11)

wakkatoo said:


> well, I'm back. What a great place! $1.50 singhas, $10 beachside massages and food that blew my mind. Had a brilliant time, and no, we didn't auction the buck off, we were having too many vodka redbull buckets much fun to remember. Buck's night ended up being 13hours long with everyone getting home safely. Although it was touch and go in the last night club when our group of 15 walked in and it slowly dawned on us we were the only blokes and all the women (I think!) were hookers :blink: Not that we left in hurry mind you.....




ive had many good times over there, that time of night some of those hookers have an adams apple. :unsure:


----------



## mwd (2/7/11)

Not a traditional Thai nightclub then where you buy flower garlands and place them round the neck of the singer that you like.


----------

